# Bike trails at Disney in Orlando ???



## KCI (Mar 3, 2009)

We will be spending 2 weeks at timeshares off the Disney property and visiting Disney a few times during that time using the Disney Military Appreciation 5 day freebee that they are offering for any active of retired military member. We also enjoy biking during vacations and I noticed that the AAA Tour Book states that Disney World offers a variety of bike trails. Are these bike trails open to visitors or is access restricted to those staying on the property? If they are available to visiters how do we access them or find information on biking at Disney? Appreciate any help you can give.
KCI's Wingman


----------



## swift (Mar 3, 2009)

I think you will get a better responce in the Florida forum so I am going to move this post there for you.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 4, 2009)

*WDW Bike trails*

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/bike-rentals/

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...herRecDetail?id=OtherRecBikeRentalsDetailPage


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 4, 2009)

IMO, the best place to go is Disney's Fort Wilderness Campground.  Just drive over there and park at the front lot near the check-in lobby.  Day guests are allowed to park there to visit the restaurant at Trails End (by the lake at the back of the campground) or rent boats on the lake or rent bikes and canoes at Meadows Trading Post (in the center of the campground).  Go into the check-in lobby to request a campground map, then either bike in or take an internal Disney bus to get where you want to go from the front.

The bike trails throughout are lovely, paved, shady and mostly away from traffic.  You may ride past the lake and along a service road to Wilderness Lodge as well.  Bring your lock, if you like.

If you decide to go outside Disney property, check out some of the state and county parks in the area.  I've been told that some of these have nice trails too.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> IMO, the best place to go is Disney's Fort Wilderness Campground.  Just drive over there and park at the front lot near the check-in lobby.  Day guests are allowed to park there to visit the restaurant at Trails End (by the lake at the back of the campground) or rent boats on the lake or rent bikes and canoes at Meadows Trading Post (in the center of the campground).  Go into the check-in lobby to request a campground map, then either bike in or take an internal Disney bus to get where you want to go from the front.
> 
> The bike trails throughout are lovely, paved, shady and mostly away from traffic.  You may ride past the lake and along a service road to Wilderness Lodge as well.  Bring your lock, if you like.
> 
> If you decide to go outside Disney property, check out some of the state and county parks in the area.  I've been told that some of these have nice trails too.



agree completely FW is definitely one of the nicest places to bike. if you like nature.

if you like to see the resorts - then OKW, SSR - you can bike over to WL/VWL from FW.

go to the front desk and ask for a map


----------



## KCI (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips on biking at WDW, we'll give it a try.


----------



## Southdown13 (Mar 5, 2009)

We have an upcoming exchange into VWL that we are excited about at the beginning of June.  We definitely want to rent bikes there, and I was able to print a jogging/bike trail map (approx 2 1/2 miles) for the VWL/Fort Wilderness campsite area.  Can you bike to the other resorts like OKW and Saratoga Springs or do you have to stay at the VWL/Fort Wilderness area only?  Thanks.


----------



## KCI (Mar 5, 2009)

I believe I read the the trail between the Villa's at the Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness is only 3/4 of a mile.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

soutdown13 said:


> We have an upcoming exchange into VWL that we are excited about at the beginning of June.  We definitely want to rent bikes there, and I was able to print a jogging/bike trail map (approx 2 1/2 miles) for the VWL/Fort Wilderness campsite area.  Can you bike to the other resorts like OKW and Saratoga Springs or do you have to stay at the VWL/Fort Wilderness area only?  Thanks.



if you are using Disney bikes - you need to stay with FW and VWL.

if you are using your own you can but don't suggest it. very, very busy road - no sidewalk.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

KCI said:


> I believe I read the the trail between the Villa's at the Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness is only 3/4 of a mile.



this is what he is talking about - most of it is FW
http://www.disneyrunning.com/joggingtrailwl.html

there was a 5 mile run at FW - thru the woods - not sure it is open since the storms.


----------



## Southdown13 (Mar 5, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> this is what he is talking about - most of it is FW
> http://www.disneyrunning.com/joggingtrailwl.html
> 
> there was a 5 mile run at FW - thru the woods - not sure it is open since the storms.



Thanks!  That is the same map that I printed.  Too bad there aren't trails that connect to the other resorts.


----------

